# на хост-ноде сменили ядро и все перестало компилироваться

## pixel_petrovi4

привет всем.

Использую зарубежный хостинг, в качестве системы виртуализации там стоит OpenVZ. Когда ставил систему ядро на хост-ноде было одно, однако хостер сменил ядро на 2.6.18-238.9.1.el5.028stab089.1 и теперь компилятор не хочет компилировать ничего, говорит что не может, а точнее ругается на as.

лог config.log

configure:2498: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed conftest.c  >&5

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: Internal error: Illegal instruction (program as)

а вот это выводится при выполнении configure

checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

гугление пока никак мне не помогает.

не подскажите как исправить эту ошибку? а то накопилось уже куча обновлений.

----------

## TigerJr

 *pixel_petrovi4 wrote:*   

> привет всем.
> 
> Использую зарубежный хостинг, в качестве системы виртуализации там стоит OpenVZ. Когда ставил систему ядро на хост-ноде было одно, однако хостер сменил ядро на 2.6.18-238.9.1.el5.028stab089.1 и теперь компилятор не хочет компилировать ничего, говорит что не может, а точнее ругается на as.
> 
> лог config.log
> ...

 

ну да --as-needed ключ не использовался в старых релизах, а только с 2010 августа его внесли. Вот если бы ты почитал зачем он нужен и как его используют вопросов бы не задавал. Гугление помогает, просто плохо гуглил. 

ИЛИ

```
eselect news list

eselect news read

```

если ругается 

```
emerge eselect
```

Гугл вывел сюда:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/asneeded.xml

----------

